# Evinrude 150hp lower unit oil ???



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Hey Guys what kind of lower unit oil do I need to change the oil ?
And also How much does it take ?
I pretty sure I know how to do the oil change just not sure on what brand and how many Quarts. 

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'd stick with either Merc or OMC lube since it works better if a bit of water gets in. Usually takes just over a quart, which means you gotta buy two. I think they did that on purpose. The little push pump makes it so much easier if you're not buying the oil in tubes. Fill from the bottom hole until it just starts to run out the top vent hole. Put the top plug back in first, then remove the oil pump or tube and put the bottom plug in quickly. You won't lose but a drop if that.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Also, be careful that you give a little time for air bubles to raise to the top and push them out....air is bad.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

gone red fishing said:


> Hey Guys what kind of lower unit oil do I need to change the oil ?


This might make for interesting reading about gear oil testing:

http://bwbmag.com/output.cfm?id=1891729&sectionid=308


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Any brand of synthetic marine grade gear lube will be sufficient. The brand is not near as importatnt as regular maintenance and good seals (no water in lower unit). I have been running castrol marine grade synthetic in my 200 hpdi V-max for 6 years. I drain and refill once a year wether it needs it or not. That oil comes out as clean as it goes in. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thank guys very helpfull info. 

Im on it. 

Jimmy


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually changed my lower unit oil today....98% black...and a little grey at the end...is this bad/good/indiferent?


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

98% black means you need to change it more often - grey is water mixing with the oil but 2% does not seem too horrible. Make sure the seals on the fill/overfill screws are intact and there is no fishing line on prop shaft.


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Has anyone used, or know if you can use "Royal Purple" gearcase oil in the lower unit of outboard motors? Royal Purple is probably one of the finest lubes made. Just not sure if they can be used in marine apps. I have a 90hp Yamaha 2 stroke. I'm sure the OEM products are fine, its just that I hear the RP line of products are _supposed _to be the best.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Many use RP throughout the entire outboard.


----------

